# Avocado wood? Anyone know if this wood would work for natural fork?



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey everyone,

So, I have an avocado tree in my back yard that I need to trim down and I noticed some really big forks (like as thick and round as my forearm) and I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this wood? What I have read on avocado wood is that it is a fine grain wood that it is a little brittle, so my second question would be if that is the case what can I do to make it stronger? I really would like to play with some natural frames and want to get started on drying some. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

i think you will be ok. most any wood will do for a natural. with boardcuts you must be far more careful/selective.

if you soak your forks in a thick (50:50 soap/water) solution of dishwashing liquid for a day or so between cutting and drying this may prevent the wood from cracking during drying. it also lubricates your knife, making carving an easier, more enjoyable task.

cheers, remco


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have never heard of soaking your forks like that. Interesting about lube for knife too. I've never seen avocado tree big enough to harvest a decent fork from. Should be interesting.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dude after looking at some pictures online of avocado wood, it actually seems quite beautiful, try to get a larger fork with room to carve and really bring out some beauty.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

From what I understand, most fruiting trees are ok for Nat forks but in any case it depends on the shape and size of the fork and the amount core wood within it... I also have a large avacardo tree I've often looked at thinking the same... also fig, locutt trees I have a lot of, any one tried these?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

bullseyeben! said:


> From what I understand, most fruiting trees are ok for Nat forks but in any case it depends on the shape and size of the fork and the amount core wood within it... I also have a large avacardo tree I've often looked at thinking the same... also fig, locutt trees I have a lot of, any one tried these?


fig and locust should be fine too. man im jealous lol, i only get the 'boring old' wet temperate climate species here

enjoy, and dont forget to post the results!
cjeers, remco


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Everyone, thank you all for your feed back!! Thank you very much for the tip Viper, I will try the soap and water soak. Btoon, I got my eye on a few big branch forks that are about as big or a bit bigger then my forearm off of my 100 year old avocado tree. Bullseyeben, I have a fig tree too but it is still too little to get a decent fork out of, I would be totally interested in the results. And, I have to say also, that I love you guys works and thank you so much for all the information you all put on this forum!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

afterwards you can use the seed from avocados as ammo . i really want to see pics of it when its done .


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Imperial, I will totally put pictures up. I'm almost done project 1&2, not to mention 3-5 already drawn on wood. Back to more sanding!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

PorkChopSling said:


> Hey Imperial, I will totally put pictures up. I'm almost done project 1&2, not to mention 3-5 already drawn on wood. Back to more sanding!!


looking forward to it ! damm !, 5 projects at once ? you are one addicted person . good luck on your builds.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

PorkChopSling said:


> Hey Everyone, thank you all for your feed back!! Thank you very much for the tip Viper, I will try the soap and water soak. Btoon, I got my eye on a few big branch forks that are about as big or a bit bigger then my forearm off of my 100 year old avocado tree. Bullseyeben, I have a fig tree too but it is still too little to get a decent fork out of, I would be totally interested in the results. And, I have to say also, that I love you guys works and thank you so much for all the information you all put on this forum!!


I th


PorkChopSling said:


> Hey Everyone, thank you all for your feed back!! Thank you very much for the tip Viper, I will try the soap and water soak. Btoon, I got my eye on a few big branch forks that are about as big or a bit bigger then my forearm off of my 100 year old avocado tree. Bullseyeben, I have a fig tree too but it is still too little to get a decent fork out of, I would be totally interested in the results. And, I have to say also, that I love you guys works and thank you so much for all the information you all put on this forum!!


ink you


PorkChopSling said:


> Hey Everyone, thank you all for your feed back!! Thank you very much for the tip Viper, I will try the soap and water soak. Btoon, I got my eye on a few big branch forks that are about as big or a bit bigger then my forearm off of my 100 year old avocado tree. Bullseyeben, I have a fig tree too but it is still too little to get a decent fork out of, I would be totally interested in the results. And, I have to say also, that I love you guys works and thank you so much for all the information you all put on this forum!!
> 
> [ think it would be wise to leave the fig well alone. It is horribly toxic !!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Ruthie, hello and thank you for that info, I didn't know that fig tree wood is toxic. And, I love your work!!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

PorkChopSling said:


> Ruthie, hello and thank you for that info, I didn't know that fig tree wood is toxic. And, I love your work!!


Thank you  If you're pruning the tree any time be extra careful of the white milky sap...nasty stuff!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

personally i would just cut the fig fork wearing rubber household gloves, soak it in soap for one or two days, dry it, soak it in boiled linseed oil, carve it by hand, and sand it with linseed oil too, as to avoid making dust.

so long as you are careful to not cut your fingers while carving, i dont foresee any problems in making a fig catapult.

i would treat yew wood (taxus) in the same way, as it is also very toxic.

always avoid breathing in wood dust. not all species are equally poisenous, but they are all bad for your health.

cheers, remco


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm curious as to why people feel compelled to handle / carve / sand and otherwise expose themselves to wood species that are known to be fairly toxic such as those mentioned, rhododendron, etc...?? Seems to me this is just asking for trouble even if the wood is quite beautiful and otherwise suitable. In my mind same goes for softwood, I don't even bother with softwood naturals because there are so many alternatives and they're all free 

What am I missing here my peeps? And yeah, I get the calculated risk thing / everything can and probably will kill you but what's the benefit? For the record: I smoke (terrible habit), I was a skydiver, and I skinned a racoon I shot during my last day of squirrel hunting that was most likely rabid (wore gloves) so I take my fair share of questionable risks but I just don't get it?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

BrokenPins said:


> I'm curious as to why people feel compelled to handle / carve / sand and otherwise expose themselves to wood species that are known to be fairly toxic such as those mentioned, rhododendron, etc...?? Seems to me this is just asking for trouble even if the wood is quite beautiful and otherwise suitable. In my mind same goes for softwood, I don't even bother with softwood naturals because there are so many alternatives and they're all free
> 
> What am I missing here my peeps? And yeah, I get the calculated risk thing / everything can and probably will kill you but what's the benefit? For the record: I smoke (terrible habit), I was a skydiver, and I skinned a racoon I shot during my last day of squirrel hunting that was most likely rabid (wore gloves) so I take my fair share of questionable risks but I just don't get it?


just take a peek at some of the yew slingshots in the gallery. nuff said if ya ask me 


----------

